# Forum moderators: suggestion!



## Espaul (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi!

After surfing around some weeks now I have seen a lot of builds. And what I mean by builds is people building a guitar or having someone building their guitar. Have the suggestion of adding a sub-forum with builds(guitars and rigs) ever come up? If no, it has now 

The reason I'm asking is that I love seeing people build their guitars and see new refreshing ideas. 

I'm apologizing in advance if this already exists, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Espaul (Jun 29, 2007)

Someone has obviously read this thread. What do you think of this? 
Is it a plausible thing happening? I'm really curious about this thing!


----------

